# Suche Relativ günstige Gaming Maus + Tastatur



## Mure58 (14. März 2013)

*Suche Relativ günstige Gaming Maus + Tastatur*

Hallo Leute,

da ich durch euch schon einmal beim Bildschirmkauf super beraten wurde, möchte ich euch nun nochmal bitten mir zu helfen.

Und zwar suche ich jetzt nach einer Maus + Mauspad + Tastatur zum Zocken.

Ich möchte eigentlich nicht sooo viel ausgeben, da ich in Shootern wie Bf3 und Call of Duty mit meiner extrem alten und billigen Maus ( Vielleicht 10€ Wert ) und meiner Tastatur, die vor 6 Jahren bei meinem 1. Computer dabei war, eigentlich zurechtkomme.
Ich kann mit meinem jetzigen Equip in Shootern ( meiner Ansicht nach ) ordentlich was reißen, deshalb kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen, dass zum Beispiel eine 70€ Tastatur bzw. Maus da enorm viel ausmacht.

Natürlich habe ich mich schon ein wenig umgesehen bzw. informiert. Hier einmal die Sachen die ich entdeckt habe :

Für 27€ die Sharkoon Drakonia Gaming Maus
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128

Für 32€ die Logitech G400
Logitech G400 optische Gaming Maus schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

für 28€ die Roccat ROC-11-310 Lua Tri-Button Gaming Maus
Roccat ROC-11-310 Lua Tri-Button Gaming Maus schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Und für 62€ ( was mir eigentlich zuviel ist, jedoch habe ich die Maus bei Media Markt getestet und sie lag perfekt in der Hand ) die Roccat ROC-11-700 Kone Pure Core Performance Gaming Maus
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128

Soviel zu den Mäusen. Wenn ihr bessere in der Preis Kategorie kennt, so sagt es mir bitte.

Nun kommen wir zu den Tastaturen:

Für 17€ die Sharkoon Skiller Gaming Tastatur
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375153&pf_rd_i=301128

Für 22€ die Hama uRage Exodus Gaming Tastatur
Hama uRage Exodus Gaming Keyboard: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Und für 38€ die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 ( 38€ ist mir jedoch schon fast zu teuer für eine Tastatur, da ich, wie gesagt, mit meiner Standart Tastatur zurecht komme.)
Microsoft SideWinder X4 Tastatur, DE: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Diese Tastaturen habe ich bisher gefunden, sie sind relativ günstig und sehen schonmal nicht schlecht aus. Die Verarbeitung wird sicherlich nicht der Hit sein:

Wichtig bei der Tastatur ist mir, dass die Tasten nicht flach sind, da ich seid 6 Jahren mit " hohen " Tasten spiele. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob bei der Sidewinder X4 die Tasten flach oder hoch sind.

Falls ihr weitere Tastaturen kennt, die nicht zu teuer sind sagt es mir bitte. Ich persönlich brauche an einer Tastatur eigentlich keine Makrotasten, da ich sowas bestimmt nicht nutzen werde.

Kommen wir nun zu den 2 Mauspads, die ich bisher entdeckt habe.

Für 15€ das Roccat Taito Gaming Mauspad
http://www.amazon.de/Roccat-Gaming-...1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1363268420&sr=1-3

Für 22€ das Razer Goliathus Fragged Speed Stand Stoffmauspad ( Ich denke 22€ sind zuviel für ein Mauspad oder irre ich mich ? ).
Razer Goliathus Fragged Speed Stand Stoffmauspad M: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ich glaube grade bei den Mauspads liege ich relativ falsch. Am liebsten wäre mir etwas noch billigeres aber gleichgutes. Könnt ihr mir helfen ?

Ich wäre wirklich sehr danke für eure Hilfe bei der Wahl der richtigen Sachen.

MfG

Mure58


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Relativ günstige Gaming Maus + Tastatur*

Hallo Mure58

ich kann das Taito absolut empfehlen, genauso wie die SW X4.
Die Sidewinder hat normalhohe Tasten, also nicht so hoch wie eine alte Sansun-Tastatur (Sansuntasta) und nicht so flach wie eine cherry (Cherrytasta).
Das Taito ist sehr gut was Rutschfestigkeit und Material betrifft. Eine Lasermaus ist absolut präzise und wenn es mal schmutzig werden sollte, kann es einfach mit Wasser oder nem feuchten Tuch gereinigt werden.

Bei den Mäusen würd ich zur G400 tendieren.


mfg PC-Bastler_2011


Edit: der Tastenanschlag ist absolut angenehm, keine Tasten "hacken" wenn man mal n´ bisschen fester draufdrückt und die Beleuchtung der Tasten ist bei Dunkelheit winkelunabhängig sehr gut zu sehen


----------



## Klinge Xtream (14. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Relativ günstige Gaming Maus + Tastatur*

Bei Mäusen wird sehr oft die G400 als P/L empfohlen was auch gut ist! Aber wenn es sehr günstig und brauchbar sein soll, kann ich dir anhand meiner neuen Maus zur GigaByte GM-M6880 raten(leider bekommt man keine MX518 mehr )
Bei Tastaturen kann ich dir leider net helfen, sry.


----------



## der_knoben (14. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Relativ günstige Gaming Maus + Tastatur*

Also Maus ne G400 oder G500. Vllt guckst du dir auch mal die Gigabyte GM-m6900 an. Die habe ich neben der Logitech G5 refresh auch und bin damit sehr zufrieden, vor allem für die Preis.

Als Tasta besitze ich selbst eine Sidewinder x4. Die Tasten sind von der höhe Mittel. Am besten du guckst mal in Elektronikmärkten wie Saturn oder ähnlichem und gehst da Probe griffeln. Die x4 ist relativ laut für mein befinden, wobei das in nem Elektronikmarkt nicht so durchkommt, da es dort meist auch laut ist. Die Beleuchtung ist natürlich schön. Wichtig waren mir bspw. auch die Multimediatasten und das 12-KEy-Roll-over.


----------



## Mure58 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Relativ günstige Gaming Maus + Tastatur*

Danke schonmal für die ganzen Antworten 

Eine Frage zur Sidewinder : Ich habe gehört das die Aufschrift der Tasten schnell abnutzt und unlesbar wird, kann das jemand bestätigen ? Sonst hört sie sich ganz gut an, ich denke ich nehme sie. Außer jemand kennt noch eine bessere Tastatur für 30€ ?

Bei den Mäusen bin ich mir nicht sicher...die G400 klingt echt gut grade weil sie oft vorgeschlagen wird. Die Drakonia wirkt auf mich aber auch Recht gut...:s

Bei den Mauspads nehme ich denke ich das Roccat aber mir wäre etwas günstigeres lieber :s Kennt jemand etwas ?

Aber danke schonmal soweit an ALLE


----------



## der_knoben (14. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Relativ günstige Gaming Maus + Tastatur*

ich ahbe bei 2 Tasten ne leichte Abnutzung. Ist aber noch alles sehr gut zu erkennen.


----------



## Mure58 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Relativ günstige Gaming Maus + Tastatur*

Und wielange hast du sie schon ?


----------



## Rolk (14. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Relativ günstige Gaming Maus + Tastatur*

Moin,

ich würde dir zu den 3 Teilen raten. Meiner Meinung nach recht gut bis sehr gut und günstig:

Sharkoon FireGlider Black Laser Maus Schwarz/Rot USB - Hardware, Notebooks

Mionix Mauspad Alioth 320 Gaming Schwarz/Grün - Hardware, Notebooks

Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Tastatur Schwarz Deutsch USB - Hardware,


----------



## Mure58 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Relativ günstige Gaming Maus + Tastatur*

Danke erstmal Rolk 

Also die Sharkoon Fireglieder ist ja wirklich günstig. Die Testberichte hören sich auch ziemlich überzeugend an, jedoch stelle ich mir die Frage ob ich einen Unterschied von einer 23€ Maus zu einer 30€ Maus ( Logitech 400 z.B.) merke.

Das Mauspad gefällt mir auch richtig gut, die Testberichte zeigen das es für seine 13€ ( bei Amazon ) wirklich gut ist. Wird wahrscheinlich gekauft sollte ich nichts finden, dass noch besser ist.

Und wieder wurde die Sidewinder vorgeschlagen  scheint echt eine gute Tastatur zu sein. Sollte es keine günstigere geben werde ich sie mir denke ich mal bestellen und gucken ob ich mit den Tasten zurechtkomme, da ich zurzeit mit sehr hohen Tasten spiele.

Danke soweit  Ich bin gespannt ob noch mehr Vorschläge eintreffen.


----------



## der_knoben (15. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Relativ günstige Gaming Maus + Tastatur*

Also ich bin von hohen auf flache Tasten umgestiegen und dann auf mittelhohe. Etwas Gewöhnungszeit ist schon nötig, aber nach anderthalb Wochen hat man sich dran gewöhnt.

Wie lange ich die x4 jetzt habe, kann ich gar nicht genau sagen. SChätze so 2,5 Jahre.


----------



## dgcss (15. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Relativ günstige Gaming Maus + Tastatur*

Also ich habe auch ne Gigabyte Maus genommen (war vorher Logitech Fanatiker). habe die teure 8600 AIVIA GIGABYTE M8600 Aivia Wireless Macro Gaming Mouse
Kabellos (kann aber aber auch mit kabel genutzt werden) inkl 2 Akkus.

Aber die Günstige GIGABYTE GM-M6900 ist auch sehr Gut.. Allerdings Kabelgebunden
zum Mauspad kann ich nur sagen das die meisten echt schnell und viel verschleiss haben und sehr oft "Blank" werden und dann reflektierende Stellen haben , was die maus zum Hoppen bringt. Da sollteste nicht sparen.
Seit jahren habe ich Persönlich ein 9HD von Steelseries und bin vollkommen zufrieden und die Abnutzungen sind gleich 0. Sind super flach und stören nicht und sind super mega gross.Funktionieren Tadellos mit Optischen sowie Lasermäusen.

Naja von Roccat Mäusen würd ich abraten da sie ihre Probleme nicht in griff bekommen. (Rad und Tastenprobs)

Schau sie dir einfach mal an 
SteelSeries 9HD 320 x 2 x 270 mm
SteelSeries 4HD 290 x 2 x 240 mm
SteelSeries 4D 290 x 2 x 257 mm

Bei Tastaturen kann ich dir nicht helfen , da ich immer ne billige 0-8-15 Tastatur (Logitech oder cherry für 9,95€) nehme. G15 und paar andere waren für meine Finger einfach ungeeignet (Kein gefühl drin gehabt)


----------



## vvoll3 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Relativ günstige Gaming Maus + Tastatur*



Mure58 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal Rolk
> 
> Also die Sharkoon Fireglieder ist ja wirklich günstig. Die Testberichte hören sich auch ziemlich überzeugend an, jedoch stelle ich mir die Frage ob ich einen Unterschied von einer 23€ Maus zu einer 30€ Maus ( Logitech 400 z.B.) merke.


 

Die G400 hat eine weitaus höhere Malfunction Speed(3.5+ m/s) im Gegensatz zur Fireglider(1.3 m/s) und die CPI sind bei der G400 nicht interpoliert. Die Fireglider verwendet zudem Switches von Huano, die G400 Omrons, welche besser sind ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Mure58 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Relativ günstige Gaming Maus + Tastatur*

Och man ihr macht es einem nicht leicht  

Also Tastatur steht jetzt fest denke ich. Die Sidewinder X4 

Das Steelseries 4HD sieht auch gut aus...kostet auch ein bisschen weniger als ein von Roccat. Es wirkt auf mich auch ziemlich hochwertig.

Aber bei der Maus bin ich noch unsicher :s Die G400 oder doch die Gigabyte GM-M6900 ? Oder die Fireglider :s Mal schauen ob es die bei uns in einem Fachgeschäft gibt zum Probegriffeln.


----------



## dgcss (16. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Relativ günstige Gaming Maus + Tastatur*

Also das 4HD würde ich dir auf jeden Fall zu Herzen legen ... Bin raucher (wo schonmal beim exessiven Zocken glut drauf fällt etc) , dazu kleine Kinder die mal gerne Ihre Gläser drüber ziehen etc. Wenn ich dir davon nen Pic senden würde dann würdeste sagen das es grad erst gekauft wurde ... also die dinger nutzen nicht ab. hab meins nun knapp 1 jahr , wenn nicht sogar länger... 0 Abnutzung und ich hänge täglich (auch beruflich) ca 14-16 std an dem PC. Die anderen Pads (egal ob stoff oder platik) waren meist zu dick und haben grad mal 3-6 monate gehalten ... ich bin mir sicher mein 9HD wird noch 1-2 JAHRE gut mitmachen und ich werde es mir dann direkt nochmal kaufen. Das lohnt echt. (ist auch son microfasertuch zum reinigen dabei etc.)

Wegen der Maus kann ich nur sagen das beide auf jeden fall ok sind ... nimm die die grad im angebot ist und dir optisch am besten gefällt. mit der Fireglider hab ich leider keine erfahrung

(EDIT hab oben fäschlicher weise oben im anderen Post geschrieben, das ich es seid jahren habe .. sollte monate heissen.. wie gesagt etwas über 1 jahr würde ich schätzen)


----------



## Mure58 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Relativ günstige Gaming Maus + Tastatur*

Alles klar danke für deine Information  Dann kaufe ich mir das Mauspad heute oder morgen, danke !

Bei den Mäusen werde ich es mir noch ein bisschen überlegen, da ich auch ein neues Headset brauche ( meins ist heute kaputt gegangen ) deshalb nehme ich vllt. eine der günstigeren vorgeschlagenen.


----------

